# Songs that THUMP!



## BygonEra (Jun 3, 2013)

What are you favorite bass-pounding songs? I'm always looking for new songs that make my subs sound fantastic... let's hear em!


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Jun 3, 2013)

Paul Revere - Beastie Boys


----------



## Big Trees (Jun 6, 2013)

nwa - dopeman, three 6 mafia - late night tip


----------



## yoitsstoopkid (Jun 7, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJeE0qci2l8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1tnUPEDcIQ

What kinda music you in to?


----------



## dolamic (Jun 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;QHRN5kErs5c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHRN5kErs5c[/video]

This and some DJ Magic Mike always make my Kenwoody's BWOMP!


----------



## Ballsonrawls (Jun 8, 2013)

night goes on-flux pavillion
basshead-bassnectar
churn of the century-bassnectar
infected mushroom


----------

